# modded my klipsch promedia 2.1s



## momostallion

I posted this on another message board but now that i'm a member here, it makes much more sense for this thread to be here:
   
  I have a set of Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers for my computer. 
 They sound pretty decent but they were a little rough outside and the wiring on them was shotty. If you looked at them funny they would get staticy. Instead of open ended speaker wire they used a 3.5 mm jack with tiny crap wire.

 I got bored and ordered some nice locking binding posts, upgraded the wiring, sanded, painted, cleared.

 No more static, no more cutting out. I like the look now so no more speaker grills. 

 the color is GM Nassau Blue Metallic

 before (stock photo):


 after:


----------



## momostallion

i have had these modded for a while now.  they do sound good but i think they can sound better.
   
  I want to remove the control pod attached to the left speaker.  i feel like it is the weak link in the system now.  the volume knob is too touchy and gives a hint of static while it's being adjusted.  the sub control knob is just bad, the min. position is super bass.
   
  i want to find a small, simple 2 channel amp.  fairly inexpensive (less than $200) and tubes are always a plus.
  i want 2 analog inputs and 1 set of speaker terminals out.
  the kicker is, i need it to have a variable audio out (L+R) or a single sub out (LFE).
   
  i'm going to modify the sub enclosure to add an rca input and possibly add a volume control.
   
   
  honestly the best fit at the moment is buying a stereo receiver.  something like the harman kardon 3380/90.  i just didnt need all those extra inputs, settings, remote control and subsequently the added size of a stereo receiver.


----------



## Lenni

.


----------



## klipschsold2012

Hey man, I would like to know where you ordered those binding post at?! I am very interested in modding mine out once I find another good set like the ones I have right now. The problem I have with mine right now is I need to add a fan to the sub because I ran them to loud and messed it up, but I think I'm gonna keep these pair to use as test on painting and other mods I have in mind.


----------



## momostallion

sorry about the very late reply.  i didn't notice a reply to this thread.
 i just bought them on ebay, just searched 'binding posts'.  found some that look like WBT (expensive brand) binding posts which my KEF home audio speakers use.  they use spade or banana plugs.


----------



## remy1961

I was inspired by this thread and decided to also do a series of mods on my klipsch pro media 2.1.
 The result can be seen here


----------

